# fc from watts



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think you can arrive at any reasonable fc based on watts any more than you could calulate MPG of your car based on HP.

Of all my conversion programs, I can only convert fc to meter-candles, flames, lux, ph, sb and lam.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree with 480. FC is the amount of light in a given spot at a given height. Lumens is the amount of light produced by a given fixture. You need the know the fixture and voltage to obtain watts because fixture wattage verses lumens vary greatly.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Lumen is to pound as footcandle is to psi


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> Lumen is to pound as footcandle is to psi


 

vice versa actually


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> vice versa actually


Lumen is the total quantity or flux. footcandle is intensity.


----------

